# Clubs near hertford ?



## wolf37 (20 Jun 2015)

Does anyone know if there is any clubs around hertford that do social rides as gets bit boring riding on your own


----------



## User33236 (20 Jun 2015)

Hertfordshire Wheelers do 'club runs'

http://www.herts-wheelers.org.uk

Green Arrow CRT are also listed but their website seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Hertfordtiger (20 Jun 2015)

North road cycle club have a range of rides including social rides on a Sunday starting in Hertford


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (20 Jun 2015)

Finsbury Park CTC , (actually not in Finsbury Park) but meet on Sundays 9:30am at Potters Bar. They have a fast group and a steady group which is more social and ride around the Herfordshire area. 

http://www.freeleyit.co.uk/


----------



## Potts81 (5 Jul 2015)

Hi I'm Lee 33 from Hatfield looking for cycle budy as I to get bored on own


----------



## iamRayRay (6 Jul 2015)

Potts81 said:


> Hi I'm Lee 33 from Hatfield looking for cycle budy as I to get bored on own


Hey Lee

I pass through Hatfield frequently on my rides, I'm from Welwyn Garden adn ride with a friend from St.Albans.

On Saturdays I usually do 40-60 miles. We meet at Hatfield station.
Early morning rides, leaving 6.30-7 and getting back home around 11-noon.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Potts81 (9 Jul 2015)

iamRayRay said:


> Hey Lee
> 
> I pass through Hatfield frequently on my rides, I'm from Welwyn Garden adn ride with a friend from St.Albans.
> 
> ...


 

Hi ray 

Yes il be up for it but dout il be able keep up with you not as fit as last summer I'm gonna try get more miles in this week and hook up with you next weekend


----------



## iamRayRay (9 Jul 2015)

Potts81 said:


> Hi ray
> 
> Yes il be up for it but dout il be able keep up with you not as fit as last summer I'm gonna try get more miles in this week and hook up with you next weekend



No worries! It's only myself and a friend, we are very casual about it!
Can do 30 miles, can do 60 miles depending on how I feel.

Drop me a message on my profile and we can chat on there, I'm trying to out and about in the evenings as well these days.


----------



## Potts81 (9 Jul 2015)

iamRayRay said:


> No worries! It's only myself and a friend, we are very casual about it!
> Can do 30 miles, can do 60 miles depending on how I feel.
> 
> Drop me a message on my profile and we can chat on there, I'm trying to out and about in the evenings as well these days.




I cant find where to pm on profile :S is it because im new member


----------

